# how often do you take your dogs to the vets?



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I was at the park today talking with a boxer owner, he got turned down from a rescue because of his vet opinion. He doesnt take dogs to the vet every six months? 
How often do you guys take your dogs to the vet? I thought they went when they needed shots or if they were sick.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Our plan is to go for shots and only if possibly sick or injured.
As a kid I only went to the dr. once a year for vaccines and physical, and I'm alive, lol.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

When she needs shots, HW script or is sick/injured. Once in a while I drop in to weigh her, but she doesn't see anyone when we do that. We just use the scale and go.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Mine went in once a year until they were seniors. Then it was ever 6 months. Those were the planned ones. They of course went in whenever it was needed for illness or injury.

I only ever see the doc when I'm sick and need a prescription. The dogs went a lot more than I ever do.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Technically mine go every day, but it's because they come with me to work. 

Angelas has the right idea. At least once a year for a physical (even without shots you should) and it should be every 6 months for a senior animal since things can change quickly. That is planned of course.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that the rescue was probably concerned because some vaccines are done every 6 months, and that might be the issue. I'm just guessing.

When I was in my early 20s, my dog went annually, unless sick or injured. Now that I know more and have higher standards, my dogs are at the vet...often. I feel like I'm in there monthly with some dog or other. I'm probably way, way at the far end of frequency though.

We board our dogs occasionally, so bordatella has to be done every 6 months (it's required to board). We separate vaccinations (we don't allow the annual vaccines to be given all at once) -- there's a 3 week gap between each one. In other words, if we're getting Lepto vaccine today, we won't be getting rabies vaccine. They don't charge me an office visit each time when we do that, and the vet is very supportive of separating them (wishes more clients would do it). We do play care at the vet occasionally, so if there's anything on them I want looked at, they'll check it out in the play care mid-day break. 

The blind one goes twice a year to his vet eye specialist for check ups, independent of his general practice vet visits.

In addition to the annual stuff, there's also teeth cleaning for the ones that need it. It adds up to a lot of visits.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Aside from visits for shots, illness, and the like, I am planning on taking my dog to the vet either annually or bi-annually. I tend to be a worry wart though, so I say this, then when I get the lil guy, I'll probably be in there every other month, lol.

I do think it also depends on a) how much a casual visit costs and b) if you have insurance. For most of us money is not the predominant factor of if we go to the vet of course. We go when they need it and most would spare no expense. That said, I do think it is a factor for more causal visits.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If my dog could talk, I'd take him less often. About 3 weeks ago I took him for a check up as I was concerned about him being too skinny. Heart and temperature was good, which was all the vet checked. If that's all that happens in an annual checkup, no, I wouldn't be bothered... I now have a different vet, who took his temperature with a thermometer that went in his ear, not his 'nether region'. Everyone happier with the new style thermometer :-D


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Once a month between 8 weeks and 6 months, usually in connection with vaccinations but they also check to see if everything is progressing normally. Annually after that unless they have an illness or injury. 

Interesting that the rescue rejected a potential adoption because of whatever the Vet told them. When I was looking to rescue a shepherd the rescue required a letter of recommendation from your current Vet. I don't know what they do if you don't have a current dog or Vet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please keep in mind that people being told no by a rescue are then telling you what they want to tell you and may not be representing the information accurately. If there is a vet reference, and your vet fails you, you may not want to say well, it's because my dog hadn't been to the vet in 3 years, you might say well, what do they want me to do, take it every 6 months, and then that becomes the story. Not saying this is the case but grain of salt. 

Typically, rescues call the vet office to see how the person's vetting behavior is - it's a good way to check and find information that generally is ridiculously glowing.  So when they aren't, they aren't. 

My dogs go yearly to their wellness visit, my seniors go whenever I feel a lump or get a crazy thought in my head, so that is typically more than once a year. 

I feel the yearly appointment is a good idea because of a dog's life span - there's a lot of years of life in that year of a dog or cat, it's basically like us going to the doctor once every 5-9 years. 

The other part is, particularly for people who aren't at the vet with fosters, or who don't have multiple pets, that yearly visit helps the vet get to know you and your pet (as do the visits for as needed things and bringing them in sooner rather than later makes an impact) so if you should need the vet for your dog in the future, they are going to be more apt to move a schedule around to get that dog in, or extend other positive things to you, like payment plans.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I go when my dogs need their shots or they are ill or injured. So young healthy dogs only go about every 3 years. Senior dogs go more often. Usually at least once a year for blood-work.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My young guys go once a year, my seniors twice a year (my definition of senior is 10 years old or older, my vet's definition is 7 years or older).


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My friends tell me I take Fritz too often. But, actually he truly goes when they ask to see him, or for his required needles. Otherwise he goes when there is a problem or I think there is one; he goes to get weighed; and, he goes to daycare (every couple of weeks for a few hours at a time, just for play) there, and while he is there, the vet checks him out.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> The other part is, particularly for people who aren't at the vet with fosters, or who don't have multiple pets, that yearly visit helps the vet get to know you and your pet (as do the visits for as needed things and bringing them in sooner rather than later makes an impact) so if you should need the vet for your dog in the future, they are going to be more apt to move a schedule around to get that dog in, or extend other positive things to you, like payment plans.


This is SUCH a good point, Jean. I think going more frequently than even annually really helps build the relationship too. 

When I did "minimum" vet care (just annual visits) in my youth, I had no "relationship" with the vet, the staff, or the clinic -- I just went somewhere to get the shots done, get a HW RX, and be done for the year. I didn't see the same person in the clinic from year to year, and that didn't bother me. 

My world view really changed when my first dog became a senior, and I found a young vet who didn't just throw a Rimadyl script at the arthritic dog and usher me out the door after a quick visit, but instead took the time to think carefully about a full spectrum of senior care--supplements, exercise, nutrition, alternative modalities. It was all in the table during a very long, thoughtful conversation. He kept my dog all day with him in his office, to take him for a walk, look at his gait on stairs and uneven surfaces outside, getting up after a nap, etc. That moment radically changed how I thought about vets, as I realized we could be partners in care by thinking about senior quality of life together. 

I've come to realize I really appreciate knowing my vet well, and having them know my pets well. I have his personal cell number and email, he has stayed late when I've had something urgent so I don't have to go to the e-vet, and at the end of life, he made a house call for the senior dog (this practice doesn't _do _house calls...except when they do for certain clients they like). That kind of service comes with being a "regular" client.

I'm happier than I've ever been with vet care. I didn't feel "happy" with vet care when I did it the other way--it was just an expense to plan for, and a bit of a nuisance each year.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I never bring my dogs to the vets. 

I believe a healthy diet and lots of exercise is more important than a regular vet visit.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A GSD pup about 4 times a year to monitor growth and structure and the two vaccines for Parvo and Distemper, then a titer to check for antibodies. I want to make sure that his/her structure is good as I feed mainly raw. After one year only for Rabies and when I suspect that something is wrong. No annual or bi-annuals for us. No further vaccines, flea or HW meds as these are not enough of an issue here.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dogs, it's about once a year. Unless something is wrong. A UTI, a lump to be checked, a seizure that lasted a bit too long. Otherwise it's just annual check ups.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

MadLab said:


> I never bring my dogs to the vets.
> 
> I believe a healthy diet and lots of exercise is more important than a regular vet visit.


Why can't it be both?

https://weethnutrition.wordpress.co...-annual-exams-even-for-young-healthy-animals/


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs go often in their first year. After that, I only take them when it's necessary. I'm the same way with my doctor. Sick animals go to the vet. I don't want my dog(s) exposed to anything if it isn't necessary. But I won't hesitate to take them if they need it or if I'm concerned with something.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Once a year unless something pops up


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Young(puppies) and senior dogs once a year and eventually twice a year for senior blood work. All others go in for HW test once a year and get a check up(very basic)and every three years for shots. As needed if anything comes up.


----------



## Magica (Jul 12, 2015)

Lecter goes to the vet every day  He goes to work with me  So yeah...but otherwise..he often needs checkup aswell because he has diarrhea which can't be solved ... But if the dog is healthy and adult it's enough once a year.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am there way too often. But then I have a lot of dogs. I take them when they are sick or injured, not acting right, or due for parvo/distemper/rabies shots. I go occasionally to socialize a youngster, and to weigh a skinny one, and less frequently to weigh an older one who seems to be gaining a little too much weight. 

If I have a question, we go. Then we will get bloodwork or run what tests seem necessary. But, I do not take them for bloodwork just because they are getting older.


----------

